# Question for those with CEDC Certification



## EmilyLitella (Jun 4, 2011)

Where do you earn your CEUS from?  

Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 4, 2011)

I am working on my second ED Code-A-Round and I am not pleased. The first group of charts accepted E codes, this batch does not. I would prefer a rationale link with an explanation of the codes they chose since it is supposed to be continuing education. I've spent hours on the 5 charts. I'll review them again and then contact AAPC for guidance. 

I am thinking about a subscription to Supercoder.com. Has anyone purchased from this company?

Emily, if you find a better learning opportunity for CEUs that doesn't require a second mortgage, will you keep us posted?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 4, 2011)

There have been CEU's in the coding edge if you watch for them.  I do recommend getting a subscription to Supercoder, the monthly CEU's are helpful.  Your local chapters and conferences are another source of CEU's.

Just watch, a lot of CEUs that are applicable to CEMC are relavant to CEDC certifications.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, Michelle, for your recommendation of Supercoder and the suggestion of CEMC CEUs. 

Neither the Coding Edge nor the local chapter meetings have met the CEDC specifications when I entered CEUs. Many of our local meetings have not even offered coding or billing information. I was surprised that CEUs were approved for some of the local chapter meetings.


----------



## EmilyLitella (Jun 5, 2011)

Mojo said:


> I am working on my second ED Code-A-Round and I am not pleased. The first group of charts accepted E codes, this batch does not. I would prefer a rationale link with an explanation of the codes they chose since it is supposed to be continuing education. I've spent hours on the 5 charts. I'll review them again and then contact AAPC for guidance.
> 
> I am thinking about a subscription to Supercoder.com. Has anyone purchased from this company?
> 
> Emily, if you find a better learning opportunity for CEUs that doesn't require a second mortgage, will you keep us posted?



I do not have the CEDC certification - yet - just wondering where the CEDC CEUS are except the Code-A-Round.  

By the way, I've done the CEMC CEUS using Code-A-Round, and if you have problems like I did, I contacted Natalie Chin at the AAPC, and she was very helpful.  They will work with you when there is a disagreement in the coding.  Sometimes it's a system glitch.  

CEMC CEUS I plan on obtaining through the E&M University for this renewal.  They have a link for $99 you get 20 CEMC CEUS.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ahinman (Jun 5, 2011)

I have to agree I think the code arounds are aweful.  I bought one last year and still have not completed it because I just have no idea what they are looking for on some of those charts......


----------



## ptrautner (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: question for those with CEDC Certification*

I attended Sharon Nicka's coding academy which gave me enought ceu's for the CEDC sometimes there is AAPC chapter meetings that covers Emergency Dept topics and those would apply also.


----------



## Valerie71 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Cedc*

very aggravated!!!! Trying to find CEDC CEUS without spending a fortune...Anyone have any suggestions? AAPC CODE AROUNDS ARE Making me pull my hair out..I can usually get 4/5 questions always 1 is impossible to find what they r looking for..It takes longer than 1 hour to complete..


----------



## Sueedwards (Oct 12, 2012)

Now the AAPC has a new way for specialty ceu's.  If you listen to a webinar, for example - the Fracture care one from last week, and enter in your ceu's.... One ceu will automatically go into your CPC credit and one ceu will automatically go in for the specialty of CEDC.  

This way it will be easier to get your ceu's for specialties across the board and use the ceu's not only for your core credit but for the specialty.


----------



## Kiracodes (Nov 1, 2012)

My company has a subscription to the webinar series and I am on the corporate membership so I can access them anytime...I can usually get just about all of them from that between the live ones and the On Demand webinars available. I just search by my credentials and it shows which ones are applicable to my CEDC credentials. 

My only problem is making myself sit and listen to them!


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 6, 2012)

Mojo said:


> I am working on my second ED Code-A-Round and I am not pleased. The first group of charts accepted E codes, this batch does not. I would prefer a rationale link with an explanation of the codes they chose since it is supposed to be continuing education. I've spent hours on the 5 charts. I'll review them again and then contact AAPC for guidance.
> 
> I am thinking about a subscription to Supercoder.com. Has anyone purchased from this company?
> 
> Emily, if you find a better learning opportunity for CEUs that doesn't require a second mortgage, will you keep us posted?



I completely agree with you. I have wasted quite a bit of time on these and seem to be still missinginfo on them. A rationale would be a great place to start!


----------

